# Decided to have Zoe's anal glands removed



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Unfortunately, the lump is still there.  It is tiny, smaller then a pea but larger then a grain of rice. I had the option of continuing to monitor it...even the recommendation of just monitoring it by my current vet. My old vet who isn't practicing was advising to just remove the anal glands and then we could biopsy the lump and know for sure. I talked to Dr. Jaimie last night and she was pretty adamant about me removing it NOW. All caps scared the heck out of me. I hadn't realized how similar the history was with Parker and Zoe. She also thought Parker's lump was scar tissue but after a week, took it out. Here I've been having my old vet check her for over 2 months now. :bysmilie: I had an appt with my current vet this morning and was going to schedule Zoe's appt then. However, I messed up. My appt for Jett & Callie were for tomorrow. I NEVER mess up appts like that! So she didn't have any time to really talk today. We just did a quick blood draw on Callie & Jett, got heartworm meds, and they are ok until later this summer for when they are really due for their annual well visit. So I'm waiting for my current vet to call. She's not as quick at returning calls as my old vet was... and still is....even though she's not practicing. I really wish she was still practicing right now. This has me scared out of my mind.

I think the thing that really has me in a panic is that both my current vet and my old vet are telling me that removing the anal gland will most likely take care of it in the event it is cancer. Dr. Jaimie was telling me what the margins need to be and how it's a fairly small area to be able to get those kind of margins. Will they know if it's advisable to pursue radiation like Jaimie did for Parker? What if? What if??? That's how my mind is working right now.

And to top it all off, Dr. Jon's Dog Crazy Newsletter came this morning and it's title was '1 in 3 Dogs will get cancer'. Now I don't look to Dr. Jon for medical info really, but it's not what I needed to see today.

If your vet doesn't routinely do a rectal exam, please ask them to. My old vet is the only vet I've ever gone to who does this as a regular part of her well exam. She was on maternity leave when Zoe had her last well visit so it's been over 2 years since she's had a rectal exam. This lump could have been there for a very long time and was just now discovered due to her anal gland problem.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I will be keeping Zoe in my prayers and stop beating yourself up Crystal you are an awesome mommy! :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying for ur sweet zoe !


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending prayers for sweet little Zoe.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear Crystal, will keep you and Zoe in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - I'm praying for Zoe. :smootch:I know you're beyond upset over the whole thing. It's a big decision and a lot to think about, but please don't concentrate on the "what ifs" but instead the "what I'll do now." You don't know if the lump was there longer or not and at this point it doesn't matter. It sounds like it's best to do the removal and if it is cancer it will have been removed. How has Parker done since his surgery and treatments? Is there a pet oncologist near you whom you could consult as far as the margin issue, radiation or chemo, etc. We're here for you and know how hard this is. Just try to take deep breaths, move forward one step at a time and know you're an amazing mom.:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Crystal. I don't know what to say. I think it's wise to have them removed. No matter what, when things like this happen we always blame ourselves. We think "what if" and what should I have done differently. Unplanned things are gonna happen at some point. All we can do is take it in stride and do the very best we can with what we are given. You are 100% a devoted, amazing Mama to all three of your babies. We want what is best for them. Zoe will be ok Crystal. I truly, 100% believe that. You will be there with her every step of the way, no matter what hand is dealt to you both. Stay strong my sweet friend. Let it all out. Vent away. But at the end of the day pat yourself on the back for the great Mama that you are!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh poor sweet Zoe! Keep us posted on when the surgery will be and know that prayers (and hugs and puppy kisses) will be with you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hang in there Crystal, many prayers are being said for Zoe. Remember they are offering a solution, they expect good results and there may not be anything more to worry about. Focus on the positive but ask those questions to your vet too, just talking about it and getting reassurance will help. If you are not a great mom, I don't know who is.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Crystal you ARE a great mom! I know it's hard not to worry but I think she will be fine.. will pray for you and Zoe.:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Crystal, we are all learning from each others experiences. I am glad you will be having Zoe's glands removed....and I pray everything works out right, which I have a good idea it will, don't ask me how, I just feel it.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Crystal, sending prayers for you and Zoe. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh poor baby Zoe :-( Crystal, you know you are doing all you can and we all support whatever decision you make. You are a great mom and we all know how much you have been working with Zoe in hopes that she wouldn't need surgery. We are praying for you and her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh Crystal:w00t: I have been trying to be on sm more, been a very busy winter, I had know idea Zoe was having a problem. 

Lord keep your precious arms around little Zoe, you know what's going on with this lump, Lord I pray this not be cancer. Thank you Lord for loving each of us, I know you have your precious arms around Crystal, calm her spirit, give her your wisdom and peace in her decisions. I thank you in advance for touching Zoe. In Jesus name I pray. Amen

I will be watching for a update, and I will be praying for you both. I wish I could give you a big hug.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your kind responses and concern. It means so much to me. 

My vet did not call me back today. And I'm struggling with not being angry. I know I showed up for our appt on the wrong day. But I offered to come back on the correct day. They were the ones that said I have an hour drive and suggested we do the heartworm test so I could get new heartworm meds and then just do their 1 year well visit later this summer when they are actually due. I was the one that told my vet she could call me later today to discuss the surgery since I knew she was swamped. I told her I was really frightened about this. I reminded the person at the front desk to please have the vet call me today to schedule Zoe's surgery. I know that I'm probably overly sensitive because the whole reason Zoe had such a major ear infection was because the other vet never returned my calls. And I know we are not her only patients. But is it asking too much to have a phone call returned & questions answered?
Like, is a needle biopsy or ultrasound not an option to determine what the lump is? Something I've not had a chance to ask her yet but plan to when she finally calls me.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Crystal,

It is definitely not too much to expect your Vet to return a phone call.

Please try not to let your mind imagine the worst. I know, that's nearly impossible.

We are all praying for you and little Zoe.

:grouphug:

Sheila


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Crystal, I am so sorry for you & Zoe.  I think you are doing the right thing in being proactive about having her anal glands removed. It could be nothing serious, but it sounds like removing them is the safest option in terms of thinking about her future and any problems that could arise if she still had her glands intact. I know you will keep us updated on her. Sending hugs and kisses her way.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Hugs and Lots of love for you and Zoe!!I hope everything is ok!! Thinking of you and sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sending prayers for Zoe.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

lots of prayers to precious Zoe (hugs)


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

One step at a time girlfriend. No jumping steps. I agree that they should be removed if there is a mass. And Jamie did have cancer there with Parker. But...let’s get the procedure done and see results before you start weighing pros and cons of radiation treatment. The likeliest scenario is scar tissue!  There is a phrase in medicine, "When you hear hoof beats behind you, don't expect to see a zebra." In other words, don’t look for the unlikely answers.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> One step at a time girlfriend. No jumping steps. I agree that they should be removed if there is a mass. And Jamie did have cancer there with Parker. But...let’s get the procedure done and see results before you start weighing pros and cons of radiation treatment. The likeliest scenario is scar tissue!  There is a phrase in medicine,"When you hear hoof beats behind you, don't expect to see a zebra." In other words, don’t look for the unlikely answers.


My old vet (really friend who isn't practicing right now) emailed me this. Very similar Pam.

First of all, don't jump to scheduling radiation for Zoe if her anal glands haven't even been taken out yet. Have that done first before you schedule radiation. If the lump is scar tissue, then problem over. If not then we'll cross that bridge if we come to it. Everything is going to be ok, no matter what happens!

Have I mentioned how much I love my old vet? I haven't been able to schedule the surgery yet. I'm hoping to get it scheduled tomorrow but my new vet's husband does all the surgery and she thought perhaps I would like to speak with him first because my new vet is really encouraging me NOT to take the anal glands and just observing. But my new vet did call me today and we talked for quite some time. I was told the mass is way to small to try and biopsy. It would not show on an ultra sound either. The only way to tell what it is, is by removing the anal glands.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Crystal, I hope that your Zoe will be okay. :hugging:




pammy4501 said:


> One step at a time girlfriend. No jumping steps. I agree that they should be removed if there is a mass. And Jamie did have cancer there with Parker. But...let’s get the procedure done and see results before you start weighing pros and cons of radiation treatment. The likeliest scenario is scar tissue! There is a phrase in medicine,*"When you hear hoof beats behind you, don't expect to see a zebra." In other words, don’t look for the unlikely answers.*


Pam, that is such a good saying,
I will try to remember it next time I am worried about something.
To look for the most likely scenario first.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

continued prayers for you and Zoe


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

thinking of you and Zoe and praying too :wub:


----------



## Oscar (Oct 13, 2011)

HI: My little Oscar had his done One week today. I took him to the best specialist/hospital in town! 24 hour care with Docs around the clock and they even gave him Oxygine Hyper Chamber treatment for quicker recovery. But 7 days later, he is still sleepy--ALL Day! Good appetite, hold his poop. If anything he seem a bit constipated at first. NO Leaks! Just Lathergic. Vet today told me maybe the pain meds makes him sleepy. I wish I was getting some sleep! I fall a sleep around 4-5 AM. I can't think straight. How long before yours baby felt like herself? I am a nervous wreck! Thank you!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I will hold your sweet baby in my thoughts...hoping for her to be well and healthy and happy for many years to come.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

This is an old thread and I changed my mind and did not remove Zoe's anal glands. We've had 100% complete success using Animal Essential's Phytomucil Powder to help her express her anal glands on her own. I started out giving it to her once a day for a few weeks, then just once or twice a week for awhile. Now I only give it to her once a month. We are still checking her lump to make sure there are no changes. :thumbsup:

Here's a link to the thread I had started when I decided to hold off on the surgery.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...12258-zoes-anal-gland-saga-good-bad-news.html


----------



## Oscar (Oct 13, 2011)

I am sorry to bother you--I know this is an Old post. I am concerned about Oscar's Post Op. He had the glands removed too. It's been about 20 days now, when he is ready to poop, his outer part of his anal looks like "raw meet". Is this normal? He did suffer from constipation after surgery (usually is the other way around). I am thinking maybe he got hemoroids from pushing??? I applied neosporin and aloe vera for Pets and it looks better today. Do you know if this is normal? I guess I'll have to take him back to the vet (Again)! ARGH! I am so sick of going to the Vet...


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

Oscar said:


> I am sorry to bother you--I know this is an Old post. I am concerned about Oscar's Post Op. He had the glands removed too. It's been about 20 days now, when he is ready to poop, his outer part of his anal looks like "raw meet". Is this normal? He did suffer from constipation after surgery (usually is the other way around). I am thinking maybe he got hemoroids from pushing??? I applied neosporin and aloe vera for Pets and it looks better today. Do you know if this is normal? I guess I'll have to take him back to the vet (Again)! ARGH! I am so sick of going to the Vet...


I remember Diamond's bum looked more "raw" than normal for some time after the surgery. Like I said, in our case it was 14/15 days before she even regained full control over her muscles, allowing her to control her bowel movements. Her bum all that time looked redder and more swollen than normal. It looked like there was a raised red circle of muscle surrounding her bum hole. [sorry for the graphic description]
So if it's 20 days and the problem is the area still looks a little red and a bit swollen so that it looks like a raised circle surrounding Oscar's anus, I don't think it's that unusual. Oscar's bum is still probably in the process of healing. It's rather major surgery. 
Of course, I don't know for sure, and I'm not sure whether neosporin and aloe vera would be the right things to apply. I'd be reluctant to put neosporin near that area. 
If you're concerned, there's no substitute for going to the vet.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I didn't have to go through with the surgery after all. I used Animal Essentials Phytomucil in the powder formula and that has enabled Zoe to express her anal glands naturally. I am so grateful that we didn't have to go through with the surgery. My old vet who isn't practicing at the moment due to having a baby and staying home with her for a couple of years saw some pics posted here post op and assured me that is not the norm at all. I would take him back to the vet asap.


----------

